# Raft Frames Built



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, we are www.artisanmetalworks.net. We specialize in aluminum custom river gear such as raft frames, boxes, tables, bomber sand stakes, and floor boards. We build equipment for Ceiba Adventures, Moenkopi River Works, Arizona Raft Adventures (azra), and the United States Geological Survey (Grand Canyon Monitoring and Research Center). Check out our website and drop us a line on the contacts page. We'd love to hear from you.


----------



## markdl (Feb 24, 2009)

What are the dimensions, weight and price of that aluminum table pictured? That looks pretty sweet.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Tables run anywhere from about 300 to 400 dollars depending on the size. Dimensions are totally up to you, and, I am sorry but I have never weighed one. I would guess about 20# or so.....


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Just so you know, full size images are available on the website. www.artisanmetalworks.net


----------

